# Check out my custom schwinn flying star!!



## bits n pieces (Nov 23, 2011)

I found this bike in a scrapyard . It had been pulled out of the pile by the owner of the yard. i had to do some waiting and lots of talking to get it. I really loved the frame. I always wanted a klunker type bike. I believe this is the one. I have bought a few bikes(non schwinn) for parts to make it how i wanted. I removed the rear fender brace and added a brake mount from a wrecked srtingray. The forks are from a jc higgins womens bike and fit with no modifications. Im still debating wether to go 5 speed or 3 speed. I like the 5 speeds due to hills, heavy bike, and bad knees. The 3 speed is cleaner and functions beautiful also but i dont like the 1st gear. It seems to low for me.  Oh welll. Ill post more as i go along. Its taken a year to get this far because im not sure how i wanted it exactly. 
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_1415.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_1368.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_3236.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/IMG_3237.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my%20bikes/IMG_3235.jpg>


----------

